# Surfside beach: wed. morning



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

Today the surf was a little rougher than i thought, the wind is still fairly light, and the good water is in, i fished for about 45 mins in the first gut as the 1st sandbar was still very rough. the tide is swollen up high tide, which i like, but , it makes for alot of water over the first bar so that is why i fish the first cut. Lots of bait and lots of hook ups, i picked up 3 specks all from about 14inches to 17 inches, and i was late to work becuase of it. kept the 17 and the 16 for tonight's dinner. the fish are there, i used topwater 'crease" fly's. topwater poppers types. little chrome and blue. IF any went fishing this morning at carbodies or down that way it may have been a little rougher, however, that usually does not stop the trout, i have seen some of the best fish caught out of rough clear water in the surf. so today, if you are reading this here is the prediction for tonights surf fishing, if the wind will lay down, (lay down wind). and surf is generally flat . Not total ice cream, but , its not tooo rough to fish, and if this evening the tide goes out , which it normally does in the evening, i would fish, there is enough bait, and enough of a window that , its worth driving in my opinion. (Disclaimer: i dont mind getting beat up a little in the surf, how ever my father does not like to get beat up so its a matter of preference). if you are a yaker, it should be a great day, a little rough, clear and on that 3rd bar, it should be on.......big reds ,shark, and such....well good luck if you come down, oh yeah, some guys were asking about locations i mentioned earlier from last nights reports. Its hard to explain the spots unless you have someone show them to you. but if you drive down the beach usually somebody is posted up at every place on a good fishing day. see you tonight.......ssp.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

At lunch, I'm going to go chunk some lures for a few minutes at the base of the jetties. I'll post up when get back.


----------



## jeeper2 (Mar 24, 2008)

quote "Its hard to explain the spots unless you have someone show them to you." quote

I am guessing that you are referring to landmarks duneside of the beach. I think I have seen 'A-frames', 'carbodies' I don't know, again guessing duneside in the direction of SLP from the jetties. Maybe could you give us some guesses as to miles, or at least the order of appearance of these presumably duneside landmarks?


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

stuart, 
just to let you know the seaweed was thick on bottom at the base of the jetties last night. lots of blue fish........good luck, ssp.


----------



## Johnnytx (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks for the report SSP. Right now the NWS service is forecasting a 5 to 10 mph north wind tomorrow morning. I'm thinking about coming down for the morning wade.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

the car bodies are on the freeport side of the pass, surf side near the pier. They can be easily waded and offer good trout fishing when water is decent. the surf just west of the pass can be good wading as well, extnding from the concrete point and on down the beach. On the galveston side the surf near the pass is also a great wading spot, i like getting at least several hundred yards away from bridge where it starts to curve back around and cont beach. Be careful in this area, but those guts always hold trout on a green tide. Also a mile or so down, the beach in front of rusty hook, and water tower offer great surf fishing as well, all have fairly easy access.


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

good report ,


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

u can call 409-744-8365, or 744-2273 at any time for galv surf conditions on the sea wall. Its both big piers numbers. they are accurate about 70% of time, just remeber that they are trying to make money too, so may be a lil generous on conditions at times.


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks for the report SSP. I just looked at the cams down in Galveston and although they don't give you a really good picture, it does look like the water is starting to clear up and the winds are lighter than they have been in recent days. Here's to praying for these conditions holding through the weekend!


----------



## Trout Laguna (Aug 31, 2007)

SSP,

When you're fly fishing, do you wade out as far as you can until you can get to the green water and throw at busting bait? do you find that it's easier to get to the greener water with any certain tide? If you can't get to the green water do you not bother with flies?



I am very intrigued by your posts and I am dying to learn how the fly fish the surf effectively


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

usually i fish the surf when its flat, or pretty flat. i dont wade deep at all , i am a big fan of the, "first gut", so much so that regular readers of this post are probabaly sick of hearing about it. two reasons why i dont chase into chest deep water, one, dont have to to catch fish, they are in knee deep water, and also have you ever tried to cast a fly rod with your chest in the water , very hard to do..and you dont get good cast. also the other, "secret", of fly fishing the surf is , dont ever think that the fish are not there, when you see them.....bait, i mean. if you see pods of bait, getting busted or real nervous , that is usually a great indcator of fish. dont be afraid to blind cast, to open water. I konw most guys site cast now a days, but, in the surf you may not get that many , "true ", site casts. you will when jacks and spanish and stuff just blow up shad or mullet. shoot me a pm. we can talk more. good luck.


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

SSP brings up a great point about fishing the first gut. I laugh to myself when I see people get out of their vehicles, don their fishing attire, grab their bait and march straight for the farthest point possible and then start to fish. If they only knew how many fish they were passing up to get out to their deep water areas, they would surely change their routine and begin fishing closer to the shoreline. If you can arrive at your surf destination early, say an hour before sunrise, and start fishing from the sand or ankle deep water at the most, you will be pleasantly surprised at the fish you can catch in close. On completely flat days try throwing topwater plugs, it is a great thrill because you can't see your bait when you cast it out, listen for the splash of the plug then engage your reel. Pop it slowly back to you and wait for the tention in your line before you lift your rod tip. You will find that because you can't see your plug, your hook-up ratio will be greater. I believe this is because without the visual of your plug getting hammered, you have less of a chance of jerking it away from the fish before the actual hook set. By getting there early and fishing in close, you can often have half a limit or more before sunrise - been there done that!


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Okay, went down there at lunch. Here are a couple pictures of the surf and channel. It would still be pretty sporty to wade fish the beach, but it won't take long to get better. Water clarity on the gulf side of the jetties was pretty decent, definitely fishable. On the channel side it wasn't as nice, but not too terrible. I looked over to the Quintana side and it looked like yahoo.

I chunked a couple of lures for 20 or 30 minutes and then I had to get back to work. No bumps, but can hardly make a judgement from the limited amount of time I was there.

Btw, I had just drank a big coke at lunch so I figured I better relieve myself in the port-a-can in the jetty park lot. I guess they haven't cleaned them out since the weekend crowds. I CAN'T recommend it.










Channel side










Gulf side


----------



## Lord of the Salmon (Feb 17, 2008)

Silverspoon said:


> Thanks for the report SSP. I just looked at the cams down in Galveston and although they don't give you a really good picture, it does look like the water is starting to clear up and the winds are lighter than they have been in recent days. Here's to praying for these conditions holding through the weekend!


I'm looking at the surf in galveston from my office as I write this. The breakers are smaller today (maybe 1-2 ft) and the water is bluing up close to shore. It appears tomorrow maybe a good day here.


----------



## spannymacker (Jan 3, 2008)

Pictures are greatly appreciated!!! And thanks again SSP!


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Thanks for the report ssp, and thanks for the visual stuart. nice pics.


----------



## chickenbone (Jan 25, 2005)

Just got a report from my surfer buddy that he saw a guy bring in 6 trout in 10 minutes this morning on the surfside jetty. He is more into surfing than fishing so don't have any details on the fishermen was cathing them on.


----------



## rf1970 (Jun 6, 2006)

Looks pretty fishable to me. Seems like that is just my luck, for it to be like chocolate milk all weekend and green on a Wednesday. Hopefully it will stay like that until then. Sometimes I wish that I lived down there all the time. Good luck to everyone... and thanks to Justin for the great posts. Rob


----------



## slowrey (Dec 7, 2007)

water looks better in close than it did last night....scratched out 2 macks to 19in. and 1 17 in spec in 45 mins before dark......i knew it would be better today but just cant make it......by the way there isnt a lot more fun to catch than schooling macks....they can pull some drag when they want to....
there was a lot of bait in the water last night so im sure it will be a great evening with the greener water....good luck


----------



## Trout Laguna (Aug 31, 2007)

Stuart, ever have much luck throwing flies from the jetty, do you have to use a sinking line?

Pardon me for all the question, I am just very curious about this and have never done it.

So far, I have learned to focus on bait in the first gut, not to be afraid of throwing a few blind casts and I know that poppers are a good choice. do you use poppers that have a small rattle? Streamers, heavily weighted streamers? What sort of leaders do you use, I have always thrown a 9-10 ft tapered leader from either climax or rio that has eight pound line at the end to throw at reds and trout in Mansfield and baffin. What do you guys throw, should I post a thread in the Fly forum since this isn't exactly a fishing report?



Stuart said:


> Okay, went down there at lunch. Here are a couple pictures of the surf and channel. It would still be pretty sporty to wade fish the beach, but it won't take long to get better. Water clarity on the gulf side of the jetties was pretty decent, definitely fishable. On the channel side it wasn't as nice, but not too terrible. I looked over to the Quintana side and it looked like yahoo.
> 
> I chunked a couple of lures for 20 or 30 minutes and then I had to get back to work. No bumps, but can hardly make a judgement from the limited amount of time I was there.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Throwing a fly rod on the jetties would be pretty tuff. Too much behind you (railings, people) too hang up the backcast on. Plus typically you stand down on the rocks which means the sidewalk would be above your head. As far as what to use SSP is a better person to ask. I'm a rookie when it comes to fly fishing the surf.


----------



## TheSampsonator (Jan 7, 2008)

*Decision, Decision, Decision......*

I've been watching the surf conditions closely the last several weeks (via cams & weather forecasts) and can't make up my mind if I should just head down tomorrow morning or wait it out for friday morning. Should I hold out and chance my window of opportunity for better water on friday? What shall it be boys!?


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

i jus left the flagship and the water looks pretty good, ifin the wind stays low it should be great in the morning


----------



## surfgrinder (May 18, 2008)

*surf report*

just left the beachfront also - color good but rough as hell. waded the pass and it broke my do-net. Also tons of seaweed. caught a hardhead and that is it! then went to 57th street and waded the seawall. also good color but rough nada


----------



## VTGOLFER (Nov 25, 2007)

Anybody think its going to be on in the morning?


----------



## imhammer (Oct 13, 2007)

I will be there to try it. It is pretty flat right now!


VTGOLFER said:


> Anybody think its going to be on in the morning?


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

I would definetely go if I could! We need to make a trip soon now that your back in town!


VTGOLFER said:


> Anybody think its going to be on in the morning?


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

VTGOLFER said:


> Anybody think its going to be on in the morning?


Already green water and the 2 knot winds at the N. Jetty say "YES"!

http://www.co-ops.nos.noaa.gov/hgports/hgAllMET.html


----------

